# • ѕwell.gr • VW Polo GTI Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Greetings to you all.:wave:

The last few days here at Swell Detail Store we had the joy of working on a VW Polo GTI for an Enhancement Detail
The car was in very good condition, suffering from the usual swirls and a few RDS on each and every panel.


























We started the procedure by taking measurements using the PTG:


















































For the majority of the correction process we used Scholl S17 with a LC hydro cutting pad or meg's mf pad on the Flex VRG.

A 50/50 on the car's roof:










And some before and after shots:





































































To finish of our work, we worked with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and a LC constant pressure polishing pad.










All the external trim parts were dressed using Auto Finesse Revive .










The glass surfaces were cleaned using το Auto Finesse Crystal.










Tires dressed with Zaino Z16 .










As far as protection is concerned, the finish was first sealed using Swissvax Shield, and then waxed with Swissvax concorso leaving 4 hours between coats.
The result was fabulous as expected.



















Some exterior shots of the car:








































































































































Thanks for reading this post!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Mike, really great job. Lovely little car these, certainly well protected with those 2 nice waxes!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Very difficult colour (detailing-wise), but you came through with flying colours, buddy!
Well done! Polo looks mint! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely finish - really like the Polo in silver too :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates ,glad you like it:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always Mike:thumb: now looks amazing..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Top job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work again!:thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Stunning finish mike!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work performed, car looks mint :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Do like polo gti's great job


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pocket rocket.

Great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Great work mate.. Stunning finish,,


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thank you all for yours kind comments


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Mike!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job, the car looks really glossy:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great job as always, cracking looking Polo after your session Mike!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job on this Polo GTI Mike:thumb:

Mario *


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice work carried out there 
Mike
Bravo


----------

